# Hemangiosarcoma Treated With cyclophosphamide



## palermo22 (Feb 10, 2009)

My nine year old Oliver had a tumor removed five weeks ago from his abdomen area - the spleen was removed and it was cancer free but the mass was around his liver - the pathology report confirmed HSA. Well it's not all bad news as today we saw an oncologist in Santa Barbara who took an ultrasound - she could see no trace of the tumor meaning thus far it has not spread and is probably still around his liver (from what couldn't be removed during surgery). I told her that I didn't want Oliver on adriamycin because of the side effects and the cost. She said she has had good results with Cyclophosphamide (Cytoxan). I was just wondering if anyone has used this chemo previously and, if so, what were the results (good and bad).

Thanks


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know but I will try to bump this up in the morning when more people are online. We have had several members here that have had a dog with hemangiosarcoma. Good luck with him and hopefully chemo will help. I did read your other thread that just broke my heart over how he was treated by the operation. (((((HUGS))))


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This is probably not what you want to hear, but when they suspected my dog had hemangio, confined totally to the spleen which was removed (and turned out not to be hemangio at all), the oncologists told me they do not recommend chemo for hemangio at all because the time you get with it is only a couple of months at best. I'm sorry to tell you that, but it's what I was told.
My heart breaks for you. How sad to have to deal with that.
That said, a customer of mine had a 10 year old lab with hemangio that had tumored around her heart. They gave her 4-6 weeks to live and did not recommend treatment. She lived another full year of high quality life.
You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Such sad news about your Oliver. After losing two of three older goldens to hemangiosarcoma, I dread it like nothing else. I echo what Hotel4dogs said to you, and I echo it with true sorrow. Since Hemangiosarcoma is more like a cancer of the blood vessel's linings than of the spleen or liver, teenie evil cancer cells are already there. Of course there are respites and miracles, but all in all I do not believe there is yet an effective treatment for hemangiosarcoma. Saying goodbye to these dear friends takes so much bravery and grieving. I am really sorry to hear that Oliver is facing this. I wouldnt try the other expensive big gun chemo either, if I were you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your ordeal. Did they remove the sponge yet or are you still waiting? How infuriating! Poor Oliver went through the surgery and they messed up and caused him more pain. Good luck getting the refund. It still won't make up for your boys additional pain, but you deserve at least that.
Enough rant. My older (age unknown) GoldenX just had his spleen removed last Wednesday. He also had a tumor in his stomach which was also removed. Unfortunately, the vet only sent one sample to the path lab and they don't know which one! You'd think we'd get better service from a specialist that costs so much! I should get the path results back in the next few days. He is scheduled to have his staples removed next wednesday so I will have a consult then. I'll let you know what they recommend if you'd like.
I see you're a new member. I joined last month in a panic asking for advice about the spleenectomy. Hotel4dogs reassured me and gave good advice (thanks). We always grab for more time with our best friends, but remember to make the most of whatever time you do have. Copper is still here, much to my delight and I intend to enjoy whatever time we do have. Good luck - I hope you get much more quality time with Oliver.


----------



## palermo22 (Feb 10, 2009)

What I am hanging onto at the moment is that the ultrasound showed that the cancer has not spread in the past six weeks and while there might be micro cells floating around the oncologist feels that Oliver would be a good candidate for what is called Metronomic Therapy - which uses Cyclophosphamide as the chemo regimen. No, I don't expect miracles and I know what we're up against - and if we can get at least six months of quality life for Oliver (and anything additional being a bonus) then at least that would be good.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Oliver's diagnosis. My experience with Cytoxan was as part of my girl Ollie's chemo protocol for lymphoma. I'm not sure if they administer it the same but from what I recall she was given Cytoxan in conjunction with a lasix drug and I was told to have her urinate every 2 hours as the Cytoxan was an irritant to the bladder, hence the lasix. Cytoxan was one of several drugs in her protocol, but other than making sure she urinated frequently she didn't experience any side effects. 

While we didn't use a single agent protocol, we were initially given a prognosis of 1 year at best but she survived for 3 years post diagnosis with great quality of life.

I wish you and Oliver much success with treatment and a happy quality of life for your special boy!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Olivers diagnosis. I lost 9 year old Nicki to hemangio. She collapsed and we had two days to say our goodbyes.

Did the oncologist suggest using Deramaxx and Doxycycline along with Cytoxin? They too have antiangiogenic properties even when used without Cytoxin. There's no valuable evidence that this protocol will extend life though. 

I've often wondered if those of us who give our pups NSAID'S regularly are cutting down the risk of hemangio. Like humans taking asprin for heart problems.

Anyway, lots of hugs coming you're way. It's one of those ugly diseases where there's no good answer yet, unfortunately. I came away thinking nothing would be much better than just lots of love, and whatever Nicki wanted to eat(which was straight raw hamburger).

Just give Oliver lots and lots of love, and take plenty of photos!...in the end that's what's most important. Two months of love at home is better than days spent at the vets..just my opinion.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Not familiar with cyclophosphamide's use for hemangiosarcoma but it has had some success with treating lyphoma as Augie's mom attested to.
I agree that the prognosis for hemangio is usually very poor, but if it is not a hardship on your family, I would think that there really is nothing to lose, especially seeing how young your dog is. Please keep us informed and please remember no matter what you decide, it is what you feel is best for you and your dog. Nothing else matters.
Give Oliver a kiss for me!


----------



## palermo22 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you all very much. I can assure everyone that Oliver gets tons of love and hugs from us everyday. As I mentioned, I didn't want to go to Adriamycin and the oncologist told me that the cyclophosphamide can (in some cases) work as good or better. Also, the cyclo can be administered from home. Every dog is different in the sense that the cancer spreads at whatever course it wants to - I will be thankful for everyday that Oliver can remain with us.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

palermo22 said:


> Thank you all very much. I can assure everyone that Oliver gets tons of love and hugs from us everyday. As I mentioned, I didn't want to go to Adriamycin and the oncologist told me that the cyclophosphamide can (in some cases) work as good or better. Also, the cyclo can be administered from home. Every dog is different in the sense that the cancer spreads at whatever course it wants to - I will be thankful for everyday that Oliver can remain with us.


And I apologize for not expressing my sadness in your having to deal with this terrible disease. And from reading you other thread it seems like this has been an even worse ordeal thanks to the hospital, if tha is even possible.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I still haven't got a call from my vet regarding the path report so I have no new information for you. I just was wondering and hoping things were going well with Oliver.


----------



## palermo22 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you for asking. Since I last wrote the original hospital settled with us and offered to pay for Oliver's procedure to have the sponge removed. Yesterday we drove him down to a great hospital in Ventura (about a two hour drive for us on the California Central Coast) - they did the procedure today and told us that Oliver pulled through just fine. In a way it was good that this happened (if you can follow my logic) - the surgeon who operated is top-of-the-line and we asked her to not only remove the sponge (which she did - although she said it was already imbedded) but to also look around his liver (his spleen had already been removed) and see if the original surgeon got as much of the tumor as possible. She told us on the phone that the only thing she noticed were specs and she didn't know if it was cancer or age specs - so they'll run a biopsy. I'll start him on chemo as soon as our vet thinks it's OK. So, all in all it was pretty good news. I know the odds are against Oliver but if the chemo can give us six months of good living (and I'll hope for a year) - then that would be good!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

palermo22 said:


> Thank you for asking. Since I last wrote the original hospital settled with us and offered to pay for Oliver's procedure to have the sponge removed. Yesterday we drove him down to a great hospital in Ventura (about a two hour drive for us on the California Central Coast) - they did the procedure today and told us that Oliver pulled through just fine. In a way it was good that this happened (if you can follow my logic) - the surgeon who operated is top-of-the-line and we asked her to not only remove the sponge (which she did - although she said it was already imbedded) but to also look around his liver (his spleen had already been removed) and see if the original surgeon got as much of the tumor as possible. She told us on the phone that the only thing she noticed were specs and she didn't know if it was cancer or age specs - so they'll run a biopsy. I'll start him on chemo as soon as our vet thinks it's OK. So, all in all it was pretty good news. I know the odds are against Oliver but if the chemo can give us six months of good living (and I'll hope for a year) - then that would be good!


 
That does sound like good news. So glad you had a noted surg. take a look and that he handled the procedure well. You both will stay in our prayers.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that you and Oliver received some good news. 
I know its hard but try not to focus on a timeline and just savor every precious day you have together. Each day from now on is a blessing. 

Wishing you and Oliver all the best, please keep us posted.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that Oliver came thru the second surgery great. Hopefully he will have a good diagnosis and live a long and healthy life.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds like good news, glad he came though the surgery fine.
Wishing you and Oliver all the best.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about all the problems Oliver has had to deal with. I hope you are able to have some extra time with him. We lost out Petey at 91/2 to hemangiosarcoma. He collapsed one evening and we had his spleen out. There were no other visible tumors but we only had 7 more days with him. The best of luck to you.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Thinking nothing but good thoughts for Oliver and many more healthy happy years ahead of him! :wave:


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Oliver in our prayers. So glad you got some good news. Enjoy every day!!


----------



## palermo22 (Feb 10, 2009)

Augie's Mom said:


> I'm glad to hear that you and Oliver received some good news.
> I know its hard but try not to focus on a timeline and just savor every precious day you have together. Each day from now on is a blessing.
> 
> Wishing you and Oliver all the best, please keep us posted.


That is absolutely great advice! I will be thankful for each day that Oliver is sound and well. We got him home today and he definitely looks better over the original surgery that he had (7 weeks ago). Orders are for him to rest - no excitement until the stiches come out in ten days. Hopefully then we will start him on the chemo.


----------



## Goldenrunt (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about this but every case is different. How many mg? How much does your baby weight? How often are you giving it? wear gloves
I have met many people whose babies have lived 1 day to 4 years with this nasty disease.
Runt was on cytoxan as well (please ask your vet about urinary tract infections) as this is a side effect but can easily fixed with drinking loads of water and letting them urinate all the time. I put things in Runt's water so she would drink to get to the water. There are also "berry" products that can keep it at bay. Did your vet give you any anti-inflammatories (deramaxx or piroxicam) - this alone has been shown to slow tumor growth. I hope again no one minds but I can't stress how this yahoo group saved my sanity, gave me questions to ask the vet, told me about Yunnan to stop the bleeds, shared their onclogists advise as well as Holistic advise. People KNOW the latest protocols and can help you. Positive thoughts for you - Hang in there - 
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/TheSumnerFoundation/


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Palermo*

Palermo

You and Oliver will be in my prayers!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Good thoughts, prayers, and jingles for Oliver.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so glad Oliver is doing well after his second surgery and so sad and angry he needed it!
I hope he continues to improve and you have some more good time together.
I still do not have a path report on my dog. Bad vet! He goes in to have his staples removed tomorrow and I'll see what they say. I'm not sure if we will see the surgeon or his internal specialist or just a vet tech......, but I'll see if I can get some info although it sounds like you have decided on a course of action/medication. I'll put you and Oliver on my prayer list. Hugs and kisses from Old McDonald's farm!


----------



## palermo22 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone - Oliver and I really appreciate that.

As soon as his stitches are removed next week we will start him on Cyclophosamide, Piroxicam and Lasix (which I understand is a water pill to help with the urinary tract). I have no idea about the strength but a few people on the Sumner Yahoo thread have used Diamondback Drugs in Scottsdale as they are suppose to have good prices.

Oliver ends his pain medication today (from the sponge removal surgery) and hopefully we'll start enjoying his days - and possibly I can get away from the computer from doing research on HSA and all connected information such as the Metronomic Regimen.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hope Oliver is feeling better and you get to enjoy each other's company. I hope the meds work and you two get more good time together. It's never enough time though is it? You'll be in my thoughts and prayers and go have some fun with your boy! It's good for both of you - snuggling is very good medicine!


----------



## palermo22 (Feb 10, 2009)

Oliver will begin his Metronomic Regimen next week - consisting of:

cyclophosamide (15 Mg)
Piroxicam (13 Mg)
Lasix (40 Mg)

He won't start until next week but this will be his daily regimen for the foreseeable future.

We did get some good news: we got back the biopsy report from when they removed the sponge. They did three separate areas and all were negative. While I know that is good news for the near-term - I know that little micro HSA is probably running around somewhere in his body and this is where I hope the Metronmic Regimen slows everything down to a crawl.

Thanks for all of the good wishes and the best to everyone

Jerry


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's hoping that Oliver will beat the heck out of those cancer cells and never look back.
I hope he's one of those amazing stories land is still with us in four years!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

First, I will keep you and Oliver in my thoughts and prayers. It sounds like he's hanging in there pretty well. 

I really admire your bravery. Oliver sounds like he's in great hands. Hemangio is a scary thing to face and you seem to coping well, and that, no doubt, has had a positive effect on Oliver in his recovery. 

In my thoughts, BJ


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oliver is in my prayers and am sending you very postive thoughts.
Lasix will make him have to pee alot!


----------



## palermo22 (Feb 10, 2009)

Kohanagold said:


> First, I will keep you and Oliver in my thoughts and prayers. It sounds like he's hanging in there pretty well.
> 
> I really admire your bravery. Oliver sounds like he's in great hands. Hemangio is a scary thing to face and you seem to coping well, and that, no doubt, has had a positive effect on Oliver in his recovery.
> 
> In my thoughts, BJ


I don't believe it's a matter of bravery but trying to keep a positive outlook. I am also a realist: I know that this is a killer disease but science can be funny and not exact and that is what I keep hoping for. And, as we all know, Oliver doesn't know he is sick - and I just want him to have a normal life until the end.


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh how we hate hemangiosarcoma - I've lost 2 Goldens to it. I was told there was nothing that could be done. The love of my life - Sunshine - died one day after diagnosis. That fast. My other Golden had a spleenectomy and was spoiled rotten for 3 months until she died. Sounds like you're having better luck than I did. I currently have my Riley with lymphoma. We ended treatment after 6 months as he is no longer responding. He received adriamyacin and cytoxin (and a few other drugs along the way) at different times in his treatment with no adverse side affects. Give Oliver (love that name!) lots of HUGS and KISSES and spoil him rotten! I'm spoiling Riley!!


----------



## palermo22 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words. It's a terrible disease and unfortunately (as I have learned the last few months) - Golden Retrievers seem to be predisposed to it. Oliver is now going on his 9th week after the operation to remove the tumor and now has been on the Chemo Regimen for three days with thus far no ill effects. I can only hope the cyclophosamide is fighting those nasty cells and that Oliver has a great quality of life into the undetermined future.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Look deep into those brown eyes and tell him to let those drugs eat up all the ugly cells. He will look at you like you're crazy like Meggie did me, but at least you feel like you're doing something. 

Fight the good fight Oliver!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

sunshines mom, I am so sorry for what you and your pups have been though. I can't imagine going though having 3 dogs with cancer. This horrible evil disease!

God be with you all who are fighting the good fight and your beautiful pups.


----------

